
Ask HN: Any good Asterisk client open source projects for looking at their code? - betimd
I&#x27;m looking for any client developed in any popular languages like Java or C# that works with Asterisk to adopt for my company needs.
======
aexaey
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSipSimple](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSipSimple)
(Android SIP client)

For a more low-level stuff, it might worth having a look at
[http://www.pjsip.org/](http://www.pjsip.org/) (a really good SIP library
written in C with among others, Java bindings; CSipSimple is based on it).

